# DIY base ingredients ........ best buy?



## KZOR (1/11/16)

There is a huge number of DIY members.
Wouldn't it be great if we knew where to get the cheapest VG, PG and nicotine.

I order R1500+ of DIY at a time and while shopping around I found varying prices on base ingredients which at the end of the day could end saving a person a lot of moola.

Let's try and find the cheapest vendors that still sell quality (pharmaceutical grade) bases.
I will try and keep the list updated.
Post a better price (for any volume) and we knock the current one out of the brackets. 

*Nic (USP grade 36mg/ml) :*
100ml - R130 (Clyrolinx)
500ml - R625 (Clyrolinx)
*PG (BP grade) :*
100ml - 15 (Clyrolinx)
200ml - R25 (Clyrolinx)
500ml - R45 (The Flavour Mill)
1lt - R80 (The Flavourmill and Clyrolinx)
2lt - R145 (The Flavour Mill and Clyrolinx)
5lt - R220 (Clyrolinx)
25lt - R900(Clyrolinx)
*VG (BP grade) :*
100ml - R12 (Clyrolinx)
200ml - R20 (Clyrolinx)
500ml - R35 (The Flavour Mill)
1lt - R45 (Clyrolinx)
2lt - R75 (The Flavour Mill and Clyrolinx)
5lt - R150 (The Flavour Mill and Clyrolinx)
25lt - R540 (Clyrolinx)

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 4


----------



## KZOR (1/11/16)

@Soutie 
Was busy editing  ..... new vendors and prices


----------



## Soutie (1/11/16)

Hahahahaha all god, I'll delete the post.

Clyrolinx has great prices on bases, haven't tried them but haven't heard anything but good things about their bases


----------



## RichJB (1/11/16)

I only use Clyrolinx and have had no problems. That is for nic, PG and VG separately, not their pre-mixed bases.


----------



## KZOR (1/11/16)

Damn ..... never realised their prices were that good ....... would have saved thousands if I used them for the last 3 months.


----------



## KZOR (1/11/16)

How do you justify a R300 price difference on 500ml nic (both USP grade), a R540 difference on a 5lt VG (both BP grade) and a R470 difference on 5lt PG (both BP grade)?
Both are well established SA vendors.
It is stuff like this that angers me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (1/11/16)

I'm not sure if there's a catch here @KZOR but, in the case of VG, we do at least have an external comparison by way of Clicks, Dischem and others. Their Dolly Varden VG prices are more or less in line with the non-Cly vendors. So I don't think the non-Cly vendors are putting big markups on. For some reason, Cly just seem to have a very cheap source. That might make some folks suspicious but Geoff sends paperwork with lab results with the delivery, and both the paperwork and the product seem all in order to me. As I say, I've never had any problems with funky taste or anything. So I dunno, it's one of those "hey, if it's that cheap, mine not to reason why" kinda things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (1/11/16)

It could be as simple as jumping up a level in the distribution line. Cly might have an inside track on a local producer whereas the other guys have to buy wholesale. Cly could in essence be selling at what these other guys buy wholesale for. 

There is very little in it between the pricing the other vendors have Either you have just unearthed a HUGE conspiracy and we can all in the competition commission or CLY knows something the rest don't and you can take advantage of that if you like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (1/11/16)

Soutie said:


> Either you have just unearthed a HUGE conspiracy



I always like that angle. If we can work in the Illuminati, so much the better. I was YouTube surfing last night and somehow came upon the full documentary of the car crash death of Lisa "Left Eye" Lopes, one of the TLC singers. She died in Honduras after taking a bunch of family and friends there to get cleansed by her guru Dr Sebi. There was a conspiracy theory video leading off from that, claiming that the Illuminati and big pharma had her murdered because she was about to reveal to the world how this Dr Sebi oke can cure cancer with herbs.

So anyway, my curiosity is piqued now so I watch further and they have footage of her and her friends being cleansed. Dr Sebi mixes up the herbs, then a sub-title in the video tells us "The herbs don't taste good". Which becomes apparent when everybody who takes the herb drink then hurls afterwards. I mean, it's worse than an episode of Jackass, it's just people hurling everywhere. Sies.

But then the true conspiracy struck me. The makers of the conspiracy theory video hadn't twigged but I did immediately. Big pharma snuck into Dr Sebi's place and contaminated his herbs with TFA Cheesecake!  Is there NO DEPTH to which big pharma won't sink?!? Having people bumped off is bad enough. But forcing them to ingest TFA Cheesecake is a crime against humanity.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## KZOR (1/11/16)

Just ordered some 5ml flavours, nic, pg and vg.
I know how my juices taste so will use clyrolinx bases to make the same recipes.
Will give feedback later this week whether aye or nay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (1/11/16)

Geoff sells a hell of a lot of PG and VG to other industries (non vape related)


----------



## KZOR (1/11/16)

RichJB said:


> contaminated his herbs with TFA Cheesecake


If there is a red tint to the vomit then it had to be Inawera Rasberry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (1/11/16)

I've only bought his premixed bases and they're spot on, I've vaped them "raw" to see if there's anything off but nope, they're perfect.


----------



## Naz (1/11/16)

I just bought 2 liters of Vg and pg from Geoff, at first I was skeptical because of the massive price difference but I have made some juice with it and it seems fine to me. More money to spend on concentrates


----------



## Strontium (1/11/16)

Naz said:


> I just bought 2 liters of Vg and pg from Geoff, at first I was skeptical because of the massive price difference but I have made some juice with it and it seems fine to me. More money to spend on concentrates


His concentrates are well priced too.


----------



## Huffapuff (2/11/16)

Soutie said:


> It could be as simple as jumping up a level in the distribution line. Cly might have an inside track on a local producer whereas the other guys have to buy wholesale. Cly could in essence be selling at what these other guys buy wholesale for.
> 
> There is very little in it between the pricing the other vendors have Either you have just unearthed a HUGE conspiracy and we can all in the competition commission or CLY knows something the rest don't and you can take advantage of that if you like



I always assumed that CLY were the local producer. That would explain their prices. And they make their own concentrates too - maybe they are the source rather than just a reseller.


----------



## Soutie (2/11/16)

Huffapuff said:


> I always assumed that CLY were the local producer. That would explain their prices. And they make their own concentrates too - maybe they are the source rather than just a reseller.



Precisely. When you read some of Geoff's first posts he chats about the lab, not his supplier or wholesaler. I'm pretty sure they are, if not the manufacturer, at least the distributer before it gets to the wholesale sector.


----------



## Caveman (2/11/16)

They Clyrolinx bases are the cheapest I have been able to find so far. No issues on PG,VG or Nic from them. In fact, I don't see myself buying any bases from anywhere else soon unless there is a very compelling reason to do so. I am surprised that the local vendors don't just order from them and resell it. Well, maybe they do, but then their prices could come down as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (2/11/16)

KZOR said:


> How do you justify a R300 price difference on 500ml nic (both USP grade), a R540 difference on a 5lt VG (both BP grade) and a R470 difference on 5lt PG (both BP grade)?
> Both are well established SA vendors.
> It is stuff like this that angers me.



I didn't realize there was such a huge disparity, that's criminal.


----------



## Spydro (2/11/16)

The approach to my DIY is not about cost at all. Its about something far more important than mere money. Rather it's about getting the cleanest and safest certified ingredients available. Why all my VG, PG and some NEF concentrates come from just one source in the US. And why I use their VG or PG to extract some of my own NEF's. I don't use nic in my DIY, but the same applies to their nicotine. A bonus is their prices are also very competitive to the two other main sources DIY vapers in the US buy from. And their base products make higher quality liquids than theirs (source: besides being my opinion, from a lot of comments from others on ECF that switched to their products as well). Another bonus I enjoy is free shipping on order of $100 or more, a big savings considering the shipping weight when I buy 8+ liters at a time. 

Shipping costs may be prohibitive, but they do ship to SA so it might be worth a look for you folks. 

Do read the Why Nude, Chemistry Ed and Updates before you dive into their products.

https://www.nudenicotine.com/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/11/16)

Spydro said:


> The approach to my DIY is not about cost at all. Its about something far more important than mere money. Rather it's about getting the cleanest and safest certified ingredients available. Why all my VG, PG and some NEF concentrates come from just one source in the US. And why I use their VG or PG to extract some of my own NEF's. I don't use nic in my DIY, but the same applies to their nicotine. A bonus is their prices are also very competitive to the two other main sources DIY vapers in the US buy from. And their base products make higher quality liquids than theirs (source: besides being my opinion, from a lot of comments from others on ECF that switched to their products as well). Another bonus I enjoy is free shipping on order of $100 or more, a big savings considering the shipping weight when I buy 8+ liters at a time.
> 
> Shipping costs may be prohibitive, but they do ship to SA so it might be worth a look for you folks.
> 
> ...


Impressive. I want the Hit Nicotine.


----------



## Spydro (2/11/16)

Andre said:


> Impressive. I want the Hit Nicotine.



Jep, Jake really knows his stuff, and his lab gets it right.


----------



## GregF (2/11/16)

Thanks @Spydro some interesting reads there.
Price is not that bad either, even including the shipping.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (4/11/16)

Received parcel of Clyrolinx bases and four flavours today.
Will post results later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (2/12/16)

The Flavour Mill prices for PG and VG have become more competitive. OP has been updated.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (2/12/16)

TBH - Guys, I'm really fond of a couple flavour concentrates at Clyrolinx - and get my base PG and VG there. However i do feel that there is a quality difference in the Nic. So my advice would be to rather go for a higher quality nic - trust me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (4/12/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> TBH - Guys, I'm really fond of a couple flavour concentrates at Clyrolinx - and get my base PG and VG there. However i do feel that there is a quality difference in the Nic. So my advice would be to rather go for a higher quality nic - trust me!


Interesting to hear your thoughts on the Nic. I have been using it exclusively for about 3 months and haven't had any issues. I actually prefer it to Prime Nic, which always seems to give me a harsh hit. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/12/16)

Caveman said:


> Interesting to hear your thoughts on the Nic. I have been using it exclusively for about 3 months and haven't had any issues. I actually prefer it to Prime Nic, which always seems to give me a harsh hit.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



I too have been having no issues with clyrolinx Nic. Its been good to me


----------



## Strontium (4/12/16)

I've only tried CLY premixed n have had no issues with it.


----------



## Silver (4/12/16)

KZOR said:


> Received parcel of Clyrolinx bases and four flavours today.
> Will post results later.



What were your findings @KZOR
Did you post them elsewhere?


----------



## KZOR (4/12/16)

Silver said:


> What were your findings


Lol ....completely forgot about this. ........ sorry.

I find no difference using their nic, vg and pg so they are all good to go.
The four ingredients I ordered was English toffee, cola, naartjie and cream soda. Will be able to use them all (as additives) except the English toffee.
English toffe has a undertone of old cookies or rusks that has never been exposed to fresh air and also burns the tongue on doing a concentrated test.
The naartjie has the fruit flesh and skin taste to it ....as if the whole fruit has been pulped. 
Cola is that typical cola lollipop, with the sherbet inside, taste
Cream Soda is almost identical to the one from Loco. Have tasted better international variants but locally it is what we have.

Will be testing Flavourmill bases next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/16)

KZOR said:


> I find no difference using their nic, vg and pg so they are all good to go



This is good to hear
Thanks


----------



## Caveman (4/12/16)

Silver said:


> This is good to hear
> Thanks


I only use the bases from Clyrolinx now. About 3 months now I haven't touched any other PG, VG or Nic. The prices are just awesome. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (4/12/16)

Thanks @KZOR, You just saved me a pretty bundle stocking up on bulk VG and Nic supplies. 5L VG and 500ml PGNic and some flavors R1K including delivery... That's pretty cool!


----------

